# Exmoor Packs



## showhunter79 (16 November 2015)

Hi, I'm moving to the area in the New Year and I was wondering if anyone on here hunts with either the Exmoor Foxhounds or the Dulverton West? Are they both friendly packs? Keen to introduce myself and get out soon after moving. 
Would love to hear any thoughts  or chat to anyone who has been out with them. Thanks!


----------



## chancing (16 November 2015)

Hello whereabouts are you moving to? I have hunted with dulverton-there's two packs and also chipstable which use dulverton hounds and are also local. Both packs extremely friendly! We are out with chipstable again this sat and then poss dulverton following week.


----------



## showhunter79 (16 November 2015)

Hi Chancing, I'm moving near to Lynmouth. Great to hear of someone who's been out with the Dulverton. I haven't heard of Chipstable before, will look into them also. Great to hear they are friendly packs (I have to say I'm yet to meet one that isn't). 
I've heard that there is little jumping over Exmoor, but I can imagine it's very wet ground? The 3 I'll be hoping to bring out are only 15hh - 15.2hh a Welsh D, a small hunter mare and a TB. Should all be able to cope with the going okay? 
Enjoy your next few days out!


----------



## Judgemental (16 November 2015)

showhunter79 said:



			Hi, I'm moving to the area in the New Year and I was wondering if anyone on here hunts with either the Exmoor Foxhounds or the Dulverton West? Are they both friendly packs? Keen to introduce myself and get out soon after moving. 
Would love to hear any thoughts  or chat to anyone who has been out with them. Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Friendly, we are all very friendly folk in the West Country, you will think that you have gone to paradise.

All delightful and you should try the Devon and Somerset Staghounds along with the Tiverton Staghounds.

Absolutely splendid people.

The Chipstable country is mainly between Bampton and Wiviliscombe with a cracking meet at Waterow.


----------



## showhunter79 (16 November 2015)

Hi Judgemental, thank for your reply. I'd love to try the Staghounds. It's excellent to hear that they are regarded as very friendly, welcoming packs. I can't wait to get settled and introduce myself to everyone. I'll look forward to lots of enjoyable days, with what sounds like a great bunch of people, in some beautiful country.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (17 November 2015)

showhunter79 said:



			Hi, I'm moving to the area in the New Year and I was wondering if anyone on here hunts with either the Exmoor Foxhounds or the Dulverton West? Are they both friendly packs? Keen to introduce myself and get out soon after moving. 
Would love to hear any thoughts  or chat to anyone who has been out with them. Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Hi SH79, I'm in that area and hunt with DW and D&S mainly but also others and have friends who hunt with other local packs.  You will be spoilt for choice and everyone is really friendly. The social side can be very busy too!  Where are you coming from and who do you hunt with ATM? PM me if you like.


----------



## Hanno Verian (17 November 2015)

I hunted regularly, albeit infrequently with the Dulverton Farmers (Formerly Dulverton East Foxhounds) until about four years ago. I found them to be the most welcoming hunt that I have ever hunted with, the Joint Masters were Susie Maund & Banger Milton, I have had some fantastic days out with them, they are perhaps more informal and relaxed, but incredibly sociable and thoroughly good fun.

I would wholeheartedly recommend them...PM me if you need any details as I'm still on the email list for events & social, although havent been able to attend either due to lack of suitable horse and distance, I'm now up by Salisbury.

Ita a fabulous area, if you put your mind to it you could pretty much hunt 7 days a week, if you count in the Staghounds.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 November 2015)

With all these lovely and encouraging posts,  I'm wondering if the West Country may well be the land for me to end my days! 

Well done all of you,  and OP I hope that you enjoy your new-found country,  I feel sure that you will.

Alec.


----------



## Amicus (17 November 2015)

I've been out with the Exmoor Foxhounds in the past and they couldn't have been friendlier lovely masters. Practically no jumping but the terrain is exciting enough that you won't miss it, I'm not sure there's anywhere more beautiful. Also and happily they've very sensible about the weather and tidy waterproofs are not allowed but expected on grim days, else you'd probably drown.


----------



## okepunya (18 November 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			With all these lovely and encouraging posts,  I'm wondering if the West Country may well be the land for me to end my days! 





Well done all of you,  and OP I hope that you enjoy your new-found country,  I feel sure that you will.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 agreed with your opinion


----------



## showhunter79 (18 November 2015)

A huge thank you to all of you for your replies. I'm very much looking forward to getting out and hopefully meeting a few of you! It sounds wonderful.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 November 2015)

OP,  clearly I'm envious!   If you move your world,  just a little,  will you come back and tell us of your stories,  and your successes and failures too?  I hope that you will.

Alec.


----------



## fathorselover (22 November 2015)

I was out for opening meet yesterday with the dulverton west foxhounds and had a great time- very friendly people. My little mare is only 14.3 and she coped great- there aren't normally any jumps with DWFH and depending where the meet is the ground can be pretty varied, but i have never not had a good time! I guess if you are at lynmouth they would be one of the closest packs, i am just 20 mins down the road from you &#128522;


----------



## Valar Morghulis (25 November 2015)

Do invest in waterproofs  - you will certainly need them and it can make the difference between a happy day and a disastrously soggy one! Yes, there is lots of wet ground - especially with the Exmoor and D&S - but your horses will cope fine I am sure, though it may take them a few outings to get the hang of the ground and the hills. Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Judgemental (27 November 2015)

What a splendid piece in this week's H and H. Three pages no less devoted to the Dulverton Farmers.

A hunt that is a model of contemporary hunting excellence and good works, with the most able and knowledgeable collective mastership to found anywhere.

Long may they prosper and flourish.


----------



## Hanno Verian (27 November 2015)

Must buy that..... They were fabulous when I hunted with them, I was made so incredibly welcome and shared some fabulous days not to mention humbling moments - such as seeing one of the then regulars who has no arms control her mount in a manner that put me to shame, not to mention the hilarity of heaving her back into the saddle if she had to dismount.


----------



## Exmoor horseman (23 December 2015)

Hi

My wife and I subscribe to the Exmoor Foxhounds. Very friendly bunch and always wanting to help you out. Please let me know if you would like an introduction. We hunt between Exford and the coast and from Porlock to Blackmoor Gate

John


----------

